# Hello



## xFaKx (Sep 14, 2015)

can anyone tell me y the white background i put on my tank looks grey? Could it be because of cheap glass on tank?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Is it because the glass or is it the glass combined with the light?


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

I was actually looking about this today seems the way to do it is to get a pc of of opal acrylic and shine a light threw the top of it and it makes the whole thing glow, use like a led strip.


----------



## xFaKx (Sep 14, 2015)

I have moved the background to the wall and got a LED flood light from amazon. As soon as it gets here ill try it and take some pics.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Same question, same answer

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/20-diy/1002834-backdrop-problems.html


----------



## xFaKx (Sep 14, 2015)

well i posted here and no one responded so i posted on other page but forgot to delete this one


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

No problem. Doesn't cost anything  Just good to have cross-referencing so that other people with the problem find the information faster.


----------



## xFaKx (Sep 14, 2015)

Here it is with a 30W flood light with color changing option. I had to tape the background on the tank at the top than tape the bottom to the wall and adjust the led so the light would hit the wall at the right angle. I like it so far but i think i could have gone with a 20w led.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Looks like a good balance between the aquarium lights and the background lights. That is what I find most difficult with high-light tanks. You might want to keep the floodlight at a greater distance so the light does not drop off at the corners. 

When you get bored of the look, I would like to see this landscape with a light-blue flood light at the top, you also need to reverse the background's angle.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Haha nice! It has a Lion King feel to it! 

Maybe use a bit yellower (lower Kelvin temp) bulb and aim it a bit lower to still have the sun rise effect, but have more darkened upper corners, it would look even more so! Then just add a little Pride Rock in there 

EDIT: Oh, forgot you got a color changing light, perfect to find that yellow hue!


----------



## xFaKx (Sep 14, 2015)

ill try smoe more pics with dif colors


----------

